# I'm going to Oregon!!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I know a lot of you have visited the surrounding states and was wondering if any of you had gone to Oregon? I'll be heading out on the 28th of this month. We'll be camping near the Columbia river in the Mt. Hood forest. Then we are going to go to the Tillamook forest and fish for Salmon. I'm going to stay up in the Northern portion of the state. Any suggestion on good restaurants or areas to camp. I also want to take the rifle and try for Coyotes a few times, do you guys know if they allow that?

Thanks


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I hope you have a good time. If I was going to Oregon I think I would be fishing for sturgeon. I don't know about coyote hunting in Oregon. I would be nervous taking a gun into that state they have gun laws similar to California and yotes are likely to be a protected species. Bunch of sidewalk sissy liberals runnin that state.


----------



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

Mo's Clam Chowder in Depot Bay. The Tillamook Cheese Factory can be fun. Do you have kids? Whale Watching tours are fairly cheap and it gets you out on the ocean. If you make it to the southern part of the coast, The Sea Lion Caves are pretty cool. There are great campsites all along the coast, usually complete with showers and flush toilets.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey hoghunter, I've hunted in oregon and you do need a license to hunt coyotes and this year they raised it to 176.00. The only way around it is to hunt on private land and the landowner can sign you off. Duane Freilino outta Burns runs a great outfit and can put you on more coyotes in 1 week then most people see in a year. Let me know if you want his info.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey hoghunter The salmon are running hard here now,kings are running and coho are getting started. I am done south in Coos Bay and we have yodel dogs here in town.Great fishing out of Tillamook several rivers there, be sure to get some crabs..eating kind not scratching kind.True story on the out of state permit but the fishing will keep you busy good luck


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I hope you have a good time. If I was going to Oregon I think I would be fishing for sturgeon. I don't know about coyote hunting in Oregon. I would be nervous taking a gun into that state they have gun laws similar to California and yotes are likely to be a protected species. Bunch of sidewalk sissy liberals runnin that state.


Hah, yeah I knew that but geez, coyotes are protected!!! I'm glad I moved to Utah because Oregon was on the list!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hooligan, I may go south it just depends on how much time I have. I am self employed because I THOUGHT that would give me more time to do things. It turns out now it seems like I'm on call!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

yfzduner450 said:


> Hey hoghunter, I've hunted in oregon and you do need a license to hunt coyotes and this year they raised it to 176.00. The only way around it is to hunt on private land and the landowner can sign you off. Duane Freilino outta Burns runs a great outfit and can put you on more coyotes in 1 week then most people see in a year. Let me know if you want his info.


$176 to hunt a filthy dog??? Geez, it makes me love Utah more and more!!
I doubt I'll have time to really make time for a big hunt. I'm really looking to fish more than anything, I was going to hunt them if I got time while camping. If I have to pay over 100 bucks I don't think I'll bother. Plus knowing that money is prolly going to some loser waiting for a walefare check I think I'll pass on that!! I'd rather donate 100 bucks to my charity!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

shortbreath54 said:


> Hey hoghunter The salmon are running hard here now,kings are running and coho are getting started. I am done south in Coos Bay and we have yodel dogs here in town.Great fishing out of Tillamook several rivers there, be sure to get some crabs..eating kind not scratching kind.True story on the out of state permit but the fishing will keep you busy good luck


Thanks!!! I'm so pumped about this trip!!! I think I'll leave the gun home and just fish! I was not planning to go to Oregon till the spring but the wife started putting the guilt trip on me about never taking off work to hang out. Turns out the timing is perfect, other than making me miss a Grouse hunt with some guys on this forum and for the first time in 8 years I'm missing the duck opener!!!


----------

